# This is just begging for a caption...



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought it was cute


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

goatie see goatie do - Time for bed.... too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:snowbounce: And a partridge in a pear treeeeee :snowbounce:
:ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

"DDDDdaaaayyynnnngg, ever since we got in the neighbors funny little garden we sure have had the munchies!"

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkie said:


> "DDDDdaaaayyynnnngg, ever since we got in the neighbors funny little garden we sure have had the munchies!"
> 
> Bob


Must be in New Jersey


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Must be in New Jersey


Hey! :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Deck the halls with lots of berries"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , are they for sale ? Oh , sorry , wrong post


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

"Oh my Goat Nan, did you see the size of her udder?"
"Don't tell anyone, but I've heard there was a veterinary surgeon involved"


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ok mogoatlady I think you've got it :laugh:


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

"Well, that ain't the way I heerd it!"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good one mogoatlady !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know Frances , there is no romance anymore. 
No wining and dining like the old days .
Florence says her kids just ask for Maaaa never daaaad , so sad.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Eee iii eee iiii ooooooo......


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad I wasn't the only one amused!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------

